
Bpftrace 0.10.0 Release Notes - danobi
https://github.com/iovisor/bpftrace/releases/tag/v0.10.0
======
tannerbrockwell
Also see the book 'BPF Performance Tools: Linux System and Application
Observability', published by Brendan Gregg (2019). This book can help you get
the most out of your systems and applications, helping you improve
performance, reduce costs, and solve software issues. [1]

[1]: [http://www.brendangregg.com/bpf-performance-tools-
book.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/bpf-performance-tools-book.html)

